# 2015 Haunts you've visited



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What haunts have you had the chance to visit this year?
For me so far....

Haunted Hotel
http://hauntedhotel.com/home/

The Haunted Trail Balboa Park
http://hauntedtrail.net/

Savage House
http://www.savageproductions.org/savage-productions---savage-house.html

Los Angeles Haunted Hayride
http://losangeleshauntedhayride.com/about/

Ward 13
http://www.eviltwinstudios.com/#!homew13/c1snu

Coming up for me...
Scream Zone
http://www.thescreamzone.com/

Queen Mary Dark Harbor
http://www.queenmary.com/events/dark-harbor/


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just went to the Great Jack O' Lantern Blaze in New York. Look this up. This is possibly the coolest Halloween event I have ever seen. Words cannot even describe it, you have to see it in person. If you love Halloween, this must be seen before you die.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

kprimm said:


> Just went to the Great Jack O' Lantern Blaze in New York. Look this up. This is possibly the coolest Halloween event I have ever seen. Words cannot even describe it, you have to see it in person. If you love Halloween, this must be seen before you die.


 Is this the same one that was competing on some show last year with Keene,NH's festival to put the most jack o' lanterns up? I only remember the town was in NY but forgot the name.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Number of haunts we've visited this year? Zero, mostly for lack of time since there are a few within easy driving range here.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks awesome kprimm! I'd love to go 
Here are a couple of videos from past years.











kprimm said:


> Just went to the Great Jack O' Lantern Blaze in New York. Look this up. This is possibly the coolest Halloween event I have ever seen. Words cannot even describe it, you have to see it in person. If you love Halloween, this must be seen before you die.


----------

